

Flatworm uses 'hypodermic penis' to inject sperm into own head - Turing_Machine
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2015/jul/01/flatworm-uses-hypodermic-penis-to-inject-sperm-into-own-head

======
Turing_Machine
Actual headline used "penis", but I think that gets asterisked out here, or
maybe autoflagged. :-)

